# Short stories



## Clover (Dec 20, 2009)

Who wants to share some really good short stories and short story sites? I've been coming across more and more recently thanks to my good friend StumbleUpon, so I thought I'd share.

Ichor Falls is just chock-full of spooky stories. Linked is one you may have seen before; it's been making its rounds around the net thanks to /x/.

365 Tomorrows are all sci-fi, some spooky, some not. Linked is just one example, but I like a good 50% of that site.

I haven't read any others on the site, but Daphne and Her Dog was set up just like... well, I don't want to say any more in fear of ruining the surprise. Mildly spooky.

If you can read The Parable of The Shower - I didn't find it difficult, but it does capture the poetry of the KJV - it's a funny, entertaining read. Warning for language, nudity. (In text.)

Creepypasta.net is hit or miss, mostly miss, but good for when you only have time for bite-size reads.

... Hm, they're mostly spooky. But feel free to link any other entertaining short stories or short story archives!


----------



## spaekle (Dec 20, 2009)

"The Landlady" by Roald Dahl has always been one of my favorite short stories.

Creepypasta is also awesome. I spent like an hour reading all of the ones on ED's page once.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 20, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> "The Landlady" by Roald Dahl has always been one of my favorite short stories.


I read that for school and was sufficiently weirded out by it.

... that and The Lottery.


----------



## Clover (Dec 20, 2009)

That reminds me! I like Lamb to the Slaughter by Roald Dahl as well. I prefer the concise shorter version, but below it is a long version too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 20, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Creepypasta is also awesome. I spent like an hour reading all of the ones on ED's page once.


Took me a whole day somehow :o
This would have to be the best one ever. parody creepypasta is still creepypasta. probably.



MidnightSaboteur said:


> Creepypasta.net is hit or miss, mostly miss, but good for when you only have time for bite-size reads.





			
				a random story I got on the aforementioned site said:
			
		

> Accidentally waking up in the middle of the night and peeking through the window will prompt a guest to enter your bedroom door.


...and that's it. The whole pasta. That _was_ a pretty short story ;=(


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 23, 2009)

I know nobody is going to understand this :( but even if you have to use Google translate, you lot should all read this. It's a Russian children's story about how society works (children are oppressed by adults which are kept working by those in power which are motivated by idealogy. if idealogy breaks, then society stops working) told from the perspective of a little boy wandering inside a music box. It was even turned into a psychedelic cartoon of awesome! If you don't read the story, see the cartoon. It is made of many types of win (I love the music in that SO much).

The Yellow Wallpaper is a pretty cool short story we had to read. It's stuck with me for a while because it gives me the creeps. I like it a lot.

I love short stories, by the way. I like writing short stories, too, more than I like writing epic novels or whatever.

There was this short story I read once in a collection of Arabic short stories (translated to English) written by a woman. It was about a woman that goes to the doctor to ask for some painkillers. The doctor says no on account of her being able to use those drugs to kill herself. She rationalizes that it would take a lot of those drugs to be able to do something like that, and that if she wanted to, she could just kill herself another way since it would be too slow with those drugs. The doctor caves and givs her some drugs. She repeats the stories with a slew of doctors until she has enough drugs to kill herself. The doctor reads about it in the news a few weeks later and feels incredibly guilty.

I don't know if anyone knows this story's name, but if you do, please tell me so I can read more from this woman. It was an amazing short.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 25, 2009)

Cat in the Rain by Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## Clover (Dec 26, 2009)

There Will Come Soft Rains by Ray Bradbury! 'Rain' reminded me.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 2, 2010)

Reventhas has three cats by me :)

I was bored and tired that night, okay? It's not supposed to make much sense.

EDIT: Looking over it, there are quite a few typos D:


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 2, 2010)

THe Princess and the Tin Box is arguably the greatest fairy tale ever.


----------



## octobr (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, I just realized.

PG Wodehouse. _Any_ Jeeves and Wooster short -- here are some online.


----------



## Clover (Jan 6, 2010)

Neil Gaiman. Just, Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Flora (Jan 6, 2010)

Kam said:


> THe Princess and the Tin Box is arguably the greatest fairy tale ever.


Must agree.



> Moral: _All those who thought that the Princess was going to select the tin box filled with worthless stones instead of one of the other gifts will kindly stay after class and write one hundred times on the blackboard, “I would rather have a hunk of aluminum silicate than a diamond necklace._


----------



## Clover (Jan 6, 2010)

Kam said:


> THe Princess and the Tin Box is arguably the greatest fairy tale ever.


This remake of The Beauty and the Beast isn't half bad either!


----------

